# Blood thinners on a razors edge!



## Old Goat (Aug 7, 2018)

The innitial setup cost for me wasn't bad, but you still have the initial out of pocket expense for gear to make the job easier for me.I bought the Fiskars self-healing Mat a metal straight edge along with the Fiskaars Titanium Roller cutter.
The Cutter Blade and Head was full of machine oil. Made sense to me machine oil and latex doesn't mix well so I cleaned all the residual off.
Not to pleased with my metal straight edge though. Yes, I'll use it but can see me buying a plexi straight edge. I don't like the idea of my sharp blade riding an aluminum edge. I think that may dull it down a lot quicker. 
???The question is?? I'm older than dirt and take some heavy blood thinners. So I'm going to epoxy a finger guard by attaching a 1/2" riser block running full length of my straight edge. This will keep my fingers above the cutting edge and protect against a possable roll over with the cutter, while maintaining constant pressure on my edge. Anybody else do this ?? Seemed kinda basic to me but maybe someone else has a better way of doing things. Always open to suggestions here.

??? I also was a digging in this forum and saw an "Adjustable straightedge" for cutting tapers. It only cost about $13, but I was wondering if it has a lip or guard of some sort to keep the blade from popping over the edge. A finger guard of sort??
I was a carpenter for half my life and know all about smashing a finger and getting cut by a blade. Happens at the dumbest times and when you least expect it. Just now I'll bleed like a stuck pig with them blood thinners and just don't be a needing it.
Any better ideas is appreciated. Oh I'm not to keen on them cut gloves...They're to loose, I got a pair and you just cant feel your work useing them. Not unless you know of an elastic skin type pair of them??

Thanks again and Happy Shootin!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Old Goat said:


> The innitial setup cost for me wasn't bad, but you still have the initial out of pocket expense for gear to make the job easier for me.I bought the Fiskars self-healing Mat a metal straight edge along with the Fiskaars Titanium Roller cutter.
> The Cutter Blade and Head was full of machine oil. Made sense to me machine oil and latex doesn't mix well so I cleaned all the residual off.
> Not to pleased with my metal straight edge though. Yes, I'll use it but can see me buying a plexi straight edge. I don't like the idea of my sharp blade riding an aluminum edge. I think that may dull it down a lot quicker.
> ???The question is?? I'm older than dirt and take some heavy blood thinners. So I'm going to epoxy a finger guard by attaching a 1/2" riser block running full length of my straight edge. This will keep my fingers above the cutting edge and protect against a possable roll over with the cutter, while maintaining constant pressure on my edge. Anybody else do this ?? Seemed kinda basic to me but maybe someone else has a better way of doing things. Always open to suggestions here.
> ...


Goto Amazon.com

Search for "Securcut safety ruler". Also, from Amazon, you can purchase woodcarver's cut resistant gloves, and cohesive bandage which a woodcarver wraps around a finger to give it protection from cuts..

Thank me later.

ENJOY!

THWACK!

PS welcome to the club - I'm on Xarelto.


----------



## Old Goat (Aug 7, 2018)

Thwack...I haven't seen one of them in years. Thanks a lot. Forgot about them...heck I think my parents had one like that from way back, 45yrs+ ago. They will work perfect, buying it now !!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thwack is definitely one of the good guys glad he could help.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a good looking setup. I also started with a metal straight edge. I bought a transparent quilters rule. Sure makes it easier. I definitely know what you mean about those darn blood thinners. Stay safe friend!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> Thwack is definitely one of the good guys glad he could help.


Yup, that ol' THWACK! fella wears a white cowboy hat*, so ya knowz he's a good'un.

...and he can't understand why "Hopalong Cassidy" wore a black hat. ...and why he didn't hop along...and why he didn't sing as Gene Autry and Roy Rogers did... THWACK! wonders about such things...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> Thwack is definitely one of the good guys glad he could help.


Thanks for the "flowers" *, Tag. It's nice to know that one is depreciated. And the other embalmed.

* "Flowers" in amateur radio jargon - it means a gift of appreciation.

Yes, yes, one of my way too many hobbies. I'm a "General" in the FCC "army" of licensed radio operators.

Whoopeedu. A general without access to a silo, what fun is that? On the radio, the only thing I can do is shoot my mouth off. That might be very messy because I'm on Xarelto.

Well today I'll be looking for any Iguana who finds my lady's Avocado tree attractive. And when I find it, I'll generalize it.


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey old goat, can you tell me where you bought your clear plastic cutting template? I know Gzk sells them, And his have tapers already laid out I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Welcome to SSF, Old Goat.

There are already some well informed kind memebers responding... but as a do-it-yourself tinkerer type myself.

If you mount a block on your plexi straight edge be aware of the top of that circle blade. My first band set and I ran the top of the blade through my index and thumb. I am not on blood thinners and I bled for some time. 
So maybe make the block 1/2" above the blade height.

And you, sir, are correct on my 2nd blade now due to aliminium ruler.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

MakoPat said:


> Welcome to SSF, Old Goat.
> 
> There are already some well informed kind memebers responding... but as a do-it-yourself tinkerer type myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Welcome Mr. Goat,*

*I too like the quilting ruler method, available on Amazon.*

https://www.amazon.com/Dritz-Omnigrip-Omnigrid-Non-Slip-Ruler/dp/B000YZ7QZ8/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&qid=1533922813&sr=8-19&keywords=quilting+rulers+and+templates

*Here's a good vid from Can-Opener showing how it's done -*






*Eliquis twice a day. Being evaluated for a Watchman device which gets you off blood thinners with all the bruising and bleeding.*


----------



## Old Goat (Aug 7, 2018)

Wignorant....I may have to make a double post here to show you where the slide rulers from. There 2 places...Amazon...I got Prime and ordered it there $17-18. But in our forums here there another post and it comes from China about $12-13 there. Let me try'n give ya the picks'n links here. If it dont work there be a double post.I can't cut an copy the link for Amazon but just type in the Pictures description...hope this works out when I post this stuff for ya.

Here is the link at Ali Express...
https://www.aliexpress.com/af/slingshot-band-ruler.html?terminal_id=6831b0b7677a475399ca9617d2ec7cdc&spm=2114.search0104.8.4.14661f8aegVY2z&SearchText=slingshot+band+ruler&aff_trace_key=f694132a2d07475fbadaefda8b4a3f35-1533782457249-05751-Hg2yAYu&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Ftopic%252F110428-tapered-bands-made-easy%252F&dp=c3de587e37ecee3c92ebada00c9c64a9&sk=Hg2yAYu&d=y&cpt=1533782457249&origin=n&blanktest=0&cv=47843&mall_affr=pr3&jump=afs&productId=32846664635&aff_platform=link-c-tool&initiative_id=QRW_20180609205235&isViewCP=y&af=240682


----------



## Old Goat (Aug 7, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies there everyone. 
MakoPat...You are right that is 1 sharp blade there. See what your saying about stay in below the top edge of the roller cutter with a 1/2 block. Makes sense too...I'll do that. I saw here where others had the straight handle cutter...but I chose my style because of a slight hand shake I got. Think mine will be easier for me to control.

Alfred EM...gonna watch your video attachment now..thanks.

LOL..ITS HERE !!!!

I was a stalking the Postman now all Morning. Like a Kid getting his 1st BB GUN here. Got me my Scout , aluminum clips, pouches n bands. Like Christmas in August. My slide rule ain't here yet, but thats ok. 
Got to make my jig up for tieing pouches. A little better setup than the first one I made. Got some strong clips with plastic protectors at Harbor Freight for $1 A piece. I saw where a guy here mounted them on a 4x4 block so he could get his hands arround to tie`n um. I like that for me.
Gonna make me some 1/4" SHOT Shoot in bands now after my jigs done. Doing 5/8" straight and a 9/16 x 7/16 taper. 
Ohhhh the fun begins !!!

Happy Shoot in to all !!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Old Goat said:


> Thanks for all the replies there everyone.
> MakoPat...You are right that is 1 sharp blade there. See what your saying about stay in below the top edge of the roller cutter with a 1/2 block. Makes sense too...I'll do that. I saw here where others had the straight handle cutter...but I chose my style because of a slight hand shake I got. Think mine will be easier for me to control.
> 
> Alfred EM...gonna watch your video attachment now..thanks.
> ...


First BB gun being a Red Ryder 1938 . And they're still making them. I just read that Daisy is now "Gamo Daisy", go figure

Modified, BTW, for the movie ("MIracle on 34 Street"?), from which the line "You'll shoot your eye out!". became known.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

For safety and accuracy I only use the Truecut system. The ruler has a lip on the edge of it and the cutter has a groove that rides the lip. The ruler I use is the 6 x 24 inch version, keeps your hand well back from the blade. With the cutter pushing down on the edge of the ruler, you don't have too. This makes for laser precise cuts, even when cutting two layers of latex at a time. The blades last way longer, I'm on my first blade 8 months later and it still cuts smooth. I use the comfort grip model cutter, It feels really nice in the hand and doesn't slip around. It is a little pricey but how much are your fingers worth? also you can get discount coupons by signing up for the store news letter for awhile, at least until you make your purchase. I'll include a link to the company that makes the system but it can be had for less by shopping around, Places like quilting supplies places and such, from time to time amazon has deals on the setup too. If you have any questions I'll do my best to answer them 

https://www.graceframe.com/en/truecut


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Old Goat said:


> The innitial setup cost for me wasn't bad, but you still have the initial out of pocket expense for gear to make the job easier for me.I bought the Fiskars self-healing Mat a metal straight edge along with the Fiskaars Titanium Roller cutter.
> The Cutter Blade and Head was full of machine oil. Made sense to me machine oil and latex doesn't mix well so I cleaned all the residual off.
> Not to pleased with my metal straight edge though. Yes, I'll use it but can see me buying a plexi straight edge. I don't like the idea of my sharp blade riding an aluminum edge. I think that may dull it down a lot quicker.
> ???The question is?? I'm older than dirt and take some heavy blood thinners. So I'm going to epoxy a finger guard by attaching a 1/2" riser block running full length of my straight edge. This will keep my fingers above the cutting edge and protect against a possable roll over with the cutter, while maintaining constant pressure on my edge. Anybody else do this ?? Seemed kinda basic to me but maybe someone else has a better way of doing things. Always open to suggestions here.
> ...


Hey, guys, head on over to my July 20th, 2018 post under "Slingshot bands and tubes" , titled "Band cutting safety update".

And, my July 4, 2018 post under "Slingshot Modifications", titled "Slingshot Grip Enhancement" - where I show a cohesive bandage on a frame, the same cohesive bandage woodcarvers use wrapped around fingers to prevent carving their fingers off.

Also, there's a leather and elastic finger guard made for carvers - I'll try to post images. Available at woodcarver supplies such as Littleshavers.com (speak to owner Theresa).


----------



## Old Goat (Aug 7, 2018)

Neophyte..thats a nice smart setup. The Cutter actually rides a rail built on the straight edge. Pretty darn good. It's like any other sport like shootin, archery, whatever....a person wants to tweak it to what suits them best. Cutting bands is this sports necessity to get it to what you want. That TrueCutter is the best to suit my needs for cutting.


----------



## Old Goat (Aug 7, 2018)

Neophite???? 
What size blade you using...28/45/60. I'm looking at the 60 for purchase thinking more circumference with less friction to the blade. But than again a smaller 28 will get the job done with maybe better control of the cutter.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use the 45mm rotary blade  The 45s are available in most places, I even pick them up at Harbor Freight for 1.99 for 2 to use when cutting leather.


----------

